
Death of a Biohacker - jcfrei
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/19/style/biohacker-death-aaron-traywick.html
======
weavie
Taking ketamine in a sensory deprivation tank really doesn't sound like a
sensible idea to me.

~~~
MichaelAO
You're probably aware of John C. Lilly, if not worth reading some of his work:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_C._Lilly#Exploration_of_h...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_C._Lilly#Exploration_of_human_consciousness)

~~~
weavie
I wasn't! So he's the guy that developed the sensory deprivation tank, and
then started using them to take psychedelics in. Thanks for mentioning it, I
never realised there was a link.

~~~
dekhn
and that's not even including the part about talking with dolphins

------
craftyguy
> She thought it likely that he had taken the drug, lost consciousness in the
> tank and drowned.

Why no autopsy?

------
callesgg
The article reads more like the death of a lying, scheming drug addict.

~~~
John_KZ
Most of the few biohackers I've come across are mentally ill or otherwise
reckless and dangerous. I hate being against open knowledge-building, but a
world where real viruses are build, modified and transmitted in a similar way
to computer viruses is a world I don't want to live in.

